# Nagoya Japan



## Dice4Hire (Feb 3, 2011)

If you are interested in a regular 4E game on Saturday nights in central Nagoya, drop me a line. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Feb 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 6, 2011)

bump


----------

